
Warren Buffett on the David Rubenstein Show - stevenj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7547XD7QUM
======
stevenj
As someone who has followed Warren Buffett very closely for over ten years (as
well as being a shareholder in Berkshire), this interview had some new tidbits
of information about him and Berkshire that I hadn't heard before, which is
honestly pretty rare these days.

Edit: I posted the wrong URL. Here's the right one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ANHNU0Fng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ANHNU0Fng)

